# nasopharyngeal stenosis



## maebelle@gmail.com (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anyone know how to code opening or excision or nasopharygeal stenosis? this is not something we do on a regular basis and I'm having trouble finding a code for this...any help would be appreciated!


----------

